# Shears and/or Clippers



## JavitheHavi'sMom (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, everyone! My family and I are excited to bring our Havanese puppy home in just over 2 weeks! I know it will be awhile yet, but I'm hoping to do my own grooming (haircuts) to save money. I plan on keeping Javier (can't wait to have him home!) in a puppy cut. I'm just wondering if those of you who do your own grooming prefer scissor cutting or using clippers. Either way, what brands and models do you prefer? I'm looking for fairly inexpensive at this time because I hate to invest only to find out I'm horrible at doing it!  I'd appreciate any and all advice!


----------

